# Does the Poll function no longer work?



## Mope (Mar 10, 2006)

Don't see them anymore.
The option is there when you start a new thread. I tried to start one, filled it all out but would not preview so assumed it doesn't work. If not why not?


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

I got it to preview but chose not to post the thread. 
If you need I can do it again and post a screenshot.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

bandmommy said:


> I got it to preview but chose not to post the thread.
> If you need I can do it again and post a screenshot.


In the past I’ve seen moderators post a test thread. Then remove it. Just saying…


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

PigSquealer said:


> In the past I’ve seen moderators post a test thread. Then remove it. Just saying…


I could do that, but it wasn't the issue in the complaint. Not seeing the preview was what I investigated. It worked.
Give me a few minutes to get a 'test poll/survey' going.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Test poll is up. 
No issues with setting up, previewing, or posting.


----------

